# Filter by portrait/landscape



## helenbayne (Mar 6, 2021)

Is there a way to filter photos based on whether they are in portrait or landscape orientation?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 6, 2021)

Yes. Make sure All Photos is selected, click in the search bar top dead centre, click on "Orientation" and make your choice from the options.


----------

